# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  نظر بدین واسه مقاله LINQ

## Mahdi-563

سلام 
من در حال نوشتن یه کتاب واسه C#‎ هستم تو این حال یه سری مطب در باره LINQ جمع کردم که اگه دوستان مایل باشند ارائه کنم.

متشکرم

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

من نمی دونم این چه طرز تاپیک زدن هست؟
فکر می کنی پرسیدن چنین سوالی لازم هست؟
انتظار داری که 100 نفر بیان و بگن "خوبه"؟ که چی بشه؟
اگر قرار هست چیزی رو قرار بدی و فکر می کنی مفید هست قرار بده.

موفق باشی.

----------


## Mahdi-563

با عرض سلام و شرمندگی بسیار

من یه مدت بود گرفتار شدم و نتونستم این کتاب رو  کامل تجمه کنم این بود که شمنه شما شدم 
 ولی خوندن این مقاله خالی از لطف نیست.
ضمنا اگه کسی نسخه 2008 این کتاب رو میخواد بگه تا واسش بفرستم:

فراخوانی داده ها در Linq

در این مقاله اولین قدم در سری آموزش زبان لینک را بر خواهیم داشت . یاد خواهیم گرفت که چگونه توسط این زبان داده های موجود در یک جدول را فراخوانی نموده و در یک لیست نمایش دهیم.

برای آغاز کار  در Visual Studio 2008 یک پروژه جدید ایجاد می کنیم و در روی فرم یک Button و ListBox   قرار می دهیم.

برای استفاده از Linq می بایست دو Namespace زیر را به پروژه اضافه نماییم.

using System.Data.Linq;

using System.Data.Linq.Mapping;

البته برای کار به System.Linq هم احتیاج است که این Namespace به طور پیش فرض در هنگام ایجاد پروژه تعریف شده است.

کد زیر را در پشت دکمه می نویسیم:

       private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)

        {

            DataContext context = new DataContext("Data Source=.;Initial Catalog=AdventureWorks;Integrated Security=sspi");

            Table<Contact> contact = context.GetTable<Contact>();

            listBox1.Items.Clear();

             var query = (from c in contact

                          where c.ContactID < 10

                          select c);

             foreach (var o in query)

             {

                 listBox1.Items.Add(o.LastName);

             }

        }

ابتدا توسط شی DataContext مسیر اتصال به پایگاه داده را مشخص می کنیم.

در خط دوم schema ای جدولی که می خواهیم با آن کار کنیم را مشخص می کنیم این کار توسط متد GetTable انجام خواهد شد ولی برای این کار ابتدا باید در یک کلاس هم نام با جدول اطلاعات جدول از جمله نام و مشخصات فیلد ها را تعریف کنیم کد زیر را در ادامه کد بالا می نویسیم:

   [Table(Name = “Person.Contact”)]

        public class Contact

        {

            [Column(DbType = “int not null”)]

            public int ContactID;

            [Column(DbType = “nvarchar(8) not null”)]

            public string Title;

            [Column(DbType = “nvarchar(50) not null”)]

            public string FirstName;

            [Column(DbType = “nvarchar(50) not null”)]

            public string MiddleName;

            [Column(DbType = “nvarchar(50) not null”)]

            public string LastName;

            [Column(DbType = “nvarchar(50) not null”)]

            public string EmailAddress;

            [Column(DbType = “int”)]

            public int EmailPromotion;

        }

همان طور که می دانیم Linq یک زبان بسیار ساخت یافته اسن که به شما اجازه می دهد تمامی امکانات کار با Data Collection ها که تا به حال در زبان های مانند SQL وجود داشت را استفاده نمایید. توسط قطعه کد زیر تمام ردیف های موجود در جدول contact را که ConatctID آنها کوچکتر از 10  است فراخوانی می شود.

             var query = (from c in contact  where c.ContactID < 10   select c);

دقت کنید که select آخر باعث باز گشت اطلاعات fetch شده خواهد شد.

----------


## silentrise

> همان طور که می دانیم Linq یک زبان بسیار ساخت یافته اسن که به شما اجازه می دهد


سلام
شاید کسی مثل من درست از این Linq  چیزی ندونه میشه اول در مورد ماهیت این موضوع صحبت کنید بعد مثال بزنید !
باسپاس

----------


## Mahdi-563

اگه یه سری به MSDN Microsoft  بزنی بد نیست ولی در اولین فرست مقدمه کتاب رو قرار می دهم

----------


## Mahdi-563

> سلام
> شاید کسی مثل من درست از این Linq  چیزی ندونه میشه اول در مورد ماهیت این موضوع صحبت کنید بعد مثال بزنید !
> باسپاس


سلام دوست عزیز یه نگاه به این بنداز https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...7&postcount=75  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

اگر با زبان مشکلی ندارین حتما اینو بخونین
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...(printer).aspx

LINQ to SQL

LINQ to XML

هر سه تا مقاله در قالب PDF هم آپلود گردید

موفق باشید

----------


## gdevnb

> با عرض سلام و شرمندگی بسیار
> 
> من یه مدت بود گرفتار شدم و نتونستم این کتاب رو  کامل تجمه کنم این بود که شمنه شما شدم 
>  ولی خوندن این مقاله خالی از لطف نیست.
> ضمنا اگه کسی نسخه 2008 این کتاب رو میخواد بگه تا واسش بفرستم:
> ...


آقا  خسته نباشید بسیار عالی ولی اگه کدهارو تو تگ کد بزاری بهتر میشه
منتظر ادامش هستیم
با تشکر

----------


## Mahdi-563

این لینک مال یکی از دوستان سایت بود
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2007/09/20/the-new-c-null-coalescing-operator-and-using-it-with-linq.aspx

----------


## Mahdi-563

اینم یه هدیه واسه دوستان :

http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/sou...4.4.1_Docs.zip

----------

